# \Facility piping systems Handbook



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء...........
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بعد ان اكملنا رفع ملفات كتاب piping hand book و المكون من 60 جزءاً
نبدأ باسم الله برفع ملفات كتاب \ Facility piping systems Handbook و المكون من 30جزء
ارجو ان يحوز اعجابكم 
ولا تنسونا من صالح دائكم


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*1 و 2 و 3 """""""""""*

1 و 2 و 3 """""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (5 فبراير 2008)

*4 و 5 و 6 """""""""""""*

4 و 5 و 6 """""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (6 فبراير 2008)

*7 و 8 و 9 """"""""""""""""""*

7 و 8 و 9 """"""""""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (6 فبراير 2008)

*10 و 11 و 12 """""""""""""""""*

10 و 11 و 12 """""""""""""""""


----------



## هامبوريا (7 فبراير 2008)

*13 و 14 و 15*

13 و 14 و 15


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## هامبوريا (10 فبراير 2008)

*16 , 17 , 18*

16 , 17 , 18


----------



## هامبوريا (10 فبراير 2008)

*19 , 20 , 21*

19 , 20 , 21


----------



## هامبوريا (10 فبراير 2008)

*22, 23 , 24*

22, 23 , 24


----------



## هامبوريا (10 فبراير 2008)

*25 , 26 , 27*

25 , 26 , 27


----------



## هامبوريا (10 فبراير 2008)

*28 , 29 , 30*

28 , 29 , 30


----------



## هامبوريا (10 فبراير 2008)

*الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*

تم بحمد الله رفع الكتاب باكمله
اسال الله ان ينفع اخواني به


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## هامبوريا (13 فبراير 2008)

*.......................*

.........................................


----------



## هامبوريا (14 فبراير 2008)

...............


----------



## هامبوريا (17 فبراير 2008)

.......................


----------



## night1m (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله اخي 
وجزاك عنا كل الخير
تم تنزيل الملفات المرفقة وشكرا لك اخي


----------



## هامبوريا (18 فبراير 2008)

......................


----------



## هامبوريا (18 فبراير 2008)

.................


----------



## الممكنن (19 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر هامبوريا


----------



## هامبوريا (21 فبراير 2008)

*...............*

....................


----------



## هامبوريا (26 فبراير 2008)

.......................


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (27 فبراير 2008)

زادك الله علما


----------



## boughandora (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## firashameed3 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك على هذه الفعالية


----------



## م. أحمد الشمري (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الشيخ1 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى محمد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووور يا هندسة


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك..!!


----------



## البشري*** (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر الله لك تعبك وزادك علما


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله فى حسناتك


----------



## zizo_ppc (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## atif53 (27 أبريل 2009)

thanks a lot brother


----------



## ahmed morsi (27 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا ألف خير*​


----------



## ابو سرويه (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخى 
يعجز اللسان عن الوصف, احيك والله على هذا الانجاز


----------



## هامبوريا (8 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*​


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## هامبوريا (21 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*​


----------



## midofm (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## atif53 (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

Allah may bless you


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (30 يونيو 2009)

جـــــزاك اللــــــــه خــــيرا


----------



## Eng.Elbolkinie (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك...... آآآآآآآمييييييييييييين


----------



## قلب الأحبة (10 أبريل 2011)

*Facility piping systems Handbook*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير على الكتاب الرائع 

والتقسيم المريح : ) 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

يـــا أخ هامبوريا 

*و أثابك الله على فعل الخير

وجعلك الله قرة عين لوالديك 

*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## الشبل (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
اسال الله ان يكون قى ميزانك


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررا جزيلا على هذااااااااااااا الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## تامر النجار (22 مايو 2011)

لا اجد ما اشكرك به غير اللهم زدك علما


----------



## الأمين حسن (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (27 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## engineer sameer (27 مايو 2011)

تسلم يا هندسة مجهود مبارك ومأجور عليه إن شاء الله


----------



## MDANIEL (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكل من قدم هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هامبوريا (8 يونيو 2011)

*جزانا و اياكم جميعا*

جزانا و اياكم جميعا


----------



## fatehy (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل على ما قدمت متمنيا من الله ان يكون بعدد احرفه حسنات تضاف الى حسنات علم ينتفع به....


----------



## magdygamal_8 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

كتاب ممتاز جدا جدا وكلنا في حاجه اليه
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك الهدي والتقي والعفاف والفردوس الاعلى من الجنه


----------



## saad_aljuboury (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

